# Vote For AskVG.com In The Best Vista Website Contest



## iMav (Sep 1, 2008)

Vote for Vishal Gupta's AskVG.com In The Best Windows Vista Website !

If you guys remember WinVistaClub has organised the best Vista site contest.

The following 10 websites have been declared as the Top 10 Vista websites in the 'Best Windows Vista Websites Contest' and have been put up for a public vote. 

The following 10 websites are being declared as the top 10 Vista websites and have been put up for a public vote *HERE*. The sites have been listed below, in the order of the dates, on which they submitted their entries: 

01. MintyWhite Windows Guides : mintywhite.com
02. Vista Revisited : vistarevisited.com
03. Windows Vista Update : windows-vista-update.com
04. Windows Vista For Beginners : vista4beginners.com
05. Tweaking With Vishal : askvg.com
06. MaximumPCGuides : maximumpcguides.com
07. Windows Vista Forums : thevistaforums.com
08. The Road To Know Where : bhandler.spaces.live.com
09. Windows Vista Weblog : windowsvistaweblog.com
10. Vista & XP Media Center Support Community : xpmediacentre.com.au

Click HERE to cast your vote for your favourite Windows Vista Website, and in the process also get to know some other real good ones !

You guys can now show your appreciation and gratitude for Vishal's selfless hard work in helping us make our Windows look and feel different.


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 1, 2008)

voted!


----------



## nvidia (Sep 1, 2008)

Voted! VG's site has the highest votes so far!


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Voted


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 1, 2008)

Done


----------



## hellknight (Sep 1, 2008)

Voted.. now waiting for Central Govt. elections to cast my vote


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 1, 2008)

Done


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 1, 2008)

done mate


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 1, 2008)

Voted....!! But currently MintyWhite Windows Guides : mintywhite.com is leading the poll by at least 22 votes...!!


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah c'mon folks ThinkDigit Geeks for a Cause! Forget the OS and vote for our fellow member.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted !


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 2, 2008)

votd...............but mintywhite is leading

*www.winvistaclub.com/e23.html


----------



## New (Sep 2, 2008)

I was the very first voter for askvg.com..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted! Good Luck, Vishal


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted. People vishal has only 35 votes while mintywhite has 113. Common people its high time now.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 2, 2008)

Done


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 2, 2008)

voted *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted.

Ganpati Bappa Mourya


----------



## anandk (Sep 2, 2008)

The voting has just begun & will be on for 10 days.

The event is expected to be carried by several leading MS webnews site. Bink.nu has already done so. 

And as I have always said, the fun is in participating. Winning is upto destiny, judges and you the voters. 

If you want to help your favorite blog to win, you may, if you wish, also *extend support *to him by blogging about it on your blog.

Thnaks for posting iMav!


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted!.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted
Best Of Luck VG


----------



## Rahim (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted


----------



## casanova (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted. Minty white is leading as of now.


----------



## Roadripper (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted for VG bt Vg has only 22votes wit 12%.... come guys ...


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted for AskVG.


----------



## Ron (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks you guys for your wishes and support. I really appreciate your love. I never imagined such kind of support. I don't know whether AskVG will get its place in final 3 or not but I'm glad to have friends like you. 

Also thanks to Manan for this thread. Much appreciated.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 2, 2008)

voted....


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted !  May u win VG !


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 2, 2008)

Voted


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 3, 2008)

Now Vishal is leading!


----------



## Log_net2 (Sep 3, 2008)

i voted. best of luck Vishal.

guys play fair.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry, I won't vote, you people have already tainted the process.

But I do wish Vishal all the best.


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Sorry, I won't vote, you people have already tainted the process.


And you assume that the other entries are playing it fair. WOW! Live long in that perception and you shall have a tough time in world my friend.


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> And you assume that the other entries are playing it fair. WOW! Live long in that perception and you shall have a tough time in world my friend.



Rightly said. We cant be sure that every other guys are playing fare there.


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyway, I voted on your behalf.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 3, 2008)

Me too


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for your warm support. I appreciate it. But I would also prefer a fair vote. If AskVG deserves to win, then it'll win otherwise no problem. I checked the poll and its already leading atm.


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

Everything is fair in love, war & world wide web*.

*Other than plagiarism _off course_.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Sep 4, 2008)

voted! VG leading with 19% of votes currently. Good going...


----------



## anandk (Sep 4, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> But I would also prefer a fair vote. If AskVG deserves to win, then it'll win otherwise no problem.



Thats the spirit !


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Sep 4, 2008)

done


----------



## krazzy (Sep 4, 2008)

Me too Voted. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/83.png


----------



## bruce_ilu (Sep 4, 2008)

Voted.Good luck Vishal.


----------



## krates (Sep 4, 2008)

voted ..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 4, 2008)

Go VG, you sure deserve it!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 8, 2008)

Voted


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2008)

Voted.

I hope he was a Linux Certified Professional...could have contributed a lot to open source world. A calm and poised person who believe in helping genuinely rather than exaggerating. 

Keep up the good work !


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 8, 2008)

Voted... 

even though i dunno the guy ...lots seem to appreciate him...he must have done something good.....and  heck hes one of us..... so mate go go go... 28%....and leading...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 8, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> But I would also prefer a fair vote. If AskVG deserves to win, then it'll win otherwise no problem.



u deserve*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48large.png


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you guys.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 9, 2008)

29% and VG shall dominate the earth!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 9, 2008)

I've voted 5 times cause I think VG's site is 5 times better than anyone else's.

[ 5 times, I got Dynamic I.P.)


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 9, 2008)

Voted, thy shall win


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 9, 2008)

Voted...


----------



## babyy (Sep 9, 2008)

Voted 
We want party NOW


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 9, 2008)

Won
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/45large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/45large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/45large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/45large.png


----------



## dreams (Sep 10, 2008)

Voted!! GoodLuck VG.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 11, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone again, only because of your support AskVG.com got the first place in the poll.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 11, 2008)

^^Congrats VG


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats Vishal


----------



## iMav (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations Vishal.. Now where is the party?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats....


----------



## Roadripper (Sep 11, 2008)

VG  whrs the party tonite,....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations VG


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats Vishal. Though I wasnt online in time to vote for your site to become the first  , which you are now.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. But it has not won the contest, contest is still running. It has just passed the 2nd round.


----------



## Roadripper (Sep 11, 2008)

jab 1st round clear hua tho next bhi hojayenge...tension mat le...


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2008)

But, we cant do anything more from now onwards, can we? Other than cheering and hooting for you, that is.


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2008)

*AskVG bags first prize!

**www.winvistaclub.com/e26.html*
*


----------



## anandk (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanx for posting iMav 

WINNER : Tweaking With Vishal 
Runner Up : MintyWhite Windows Guides 
Runner Up : Windows Vista for Beginners 

*www.winvistaclub.com/e26.html

*windowsvistablog.com/blogs/windows...s-vista-website-contest-winner-announced.aspx

Congrats to all winners!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 17, 2008)

Hurray, I voted some 55 times(dynamic IP)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ very good...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 18, 2008)

Prize baantega? 
Anyway, congrats


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

congrats VG ! have a good time helping others ;p


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

poll closed


----------



## kalpik (Oct 7, 2008)

Thread closed on request


----------

